# Mahler's 5th banned??



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

*discussion of banning of Mahler's 5th banned in the opera subforum??*

The Dog That Hates Mahler


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm not familiar with Mahler's 5th opera.:lol:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

How many more people are going to start threads for this silly video? I uploaded it in the funny videos thread down at the bottom several days ago and now there are two more threads in the music sections.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

starthrower said:


> How many more people are going to start threads for this silly video? I uploaded it in the funny videos thread down at the bottom several days ago and now there are two more threads in the music sections.


Your best stuff is being stolen. Watch your back!


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Bulldog said:


> I'm not familiar with Mahler's 5th opera.:lol:


Would you bark at people having threads about these in this subforum as well?:
-Schubert Ave maria
-Bach/Gounod Ave maria


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

hammeredklavier said:


> Would you bark at people having threads about these in this subforum as well?:
> -Schubert Ave maria
> -Bach/Gounod Ave maria


If you haven't figured it out yet, the opera subforum is for operas.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Bulldog said:


> Your best stuff is being stolen. Watch your back!


....................................


hammeredklavier said:


>


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

starthrower said:


> How many more people are going to start threads for this silly video? I uploaded it in the funny videos thread down at the bottom several days ago and now there are two more threads in the music sections.


Sorry about that. Maybe the moderators can consolidate the threads.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

This Puritan nonsense needs to stop...


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Moaning moaning moaning .


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

arpeggio said:


> Sorry about that. Maybe the moderators can consolidate the threads.


Not to worry. You are helping keep the forum alive by posting this thread. We are in dire straits given that a recent report had only 11 new threads in a 24 hour period. I fear our site could be dying.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> This Puritan nonsense needs to stop...


_"The Puritan nonsense needs to stop-a symphony must embrace everything."_


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

We're closing this one, as it has nothing to do with opera. The older thread is still open for discussion:
The Dog That Hates Mahler


----------

